# Cheap OPK/HPT packs?



## momongeon (Oct 1, 2008)

Any one know the cheapest place to find OPK/HPT packs?


----------



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

If you google "cheap OPK" there is a site that comes up that sells combination type packs, I think you can get like 10 OPKs, and some HPTs for around $20.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Do you have a "Dollar Tree" in your area? Not Dollar General but specifically "Dollar Tree". They have have ovulation predictors for $1 a piece. I think the package specifically states you need 5 of them a month. I didn't have fertility issues so I don't know how the predictors work. They also have HPT for $1 a piece. And, you can trust me on those....they definitely work just as well as the expensive ones.


----------



## mariacm (Oct 28, 2008)

Walmart has a 20-pack of OPK's for $18 which is the best store price I have found, and I get the Dollar Tree HPT's for $1 each.

You need at least several OPK's per cycle- last cycle I went through 8 of them, and only tested once a day (some say to do 2x a day to not miss the surge). Target has 7-packs for $13 but I'd say it's better to have 20 tests and have a couple left over than to have to buy another pack in the process and thereby spend more (happened to me!).


----------

